# dalton utilities (pics added)



## booger branch benelli (Oct 27, 2010)

Hunting there this weeked.  Thought i would rub it in.  Ill try to get some kill pics up on here.


----------



## JonathonJEB (Oct 31, 2010)

I heard there were no big deer left in there.


----------



## bigsix (Nov 1, 2010)

There are still some big ones there a150+ was killed this weekend.


----------



## ryano (Nov 1, 2010)

JonathonJEB said:


> I heard there were no big deer left in there.



That place is still LOADED with good bucks.......Dont let nobody fool you.

I will be hunting there on the handicap hunt in a few weeks if everything goes ok with my surgery tomorrow.

I cant wait.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Nov 1, 2010)

bigsix said:


> There are still some big ones there a150+ was killed this weekend.



i saw a pic of this deer, and it is a stud!


----------



## jmanley17 (Nov 1, 2010)

im pretty sure that was killed by the one who posted this booger branch benelli


----------



## booger branch benelli (Nov 2, 2010)

I will post some pics of it as soon as i can get them up.


----------



## huntindawg (Nov 2, 2010)

You get mad cause I mention a place of about 15,000 acres up on ol Cohutta and then you're on here posting about utilities and killing big bucks over there?????


Congrats if you're the one who got him man..


----------



## ryano (Nov 2, 2010)

show us some pics man!!!!!!!!!  Im pretty sure thats the second largest buck ever taken off that place! 

one of my fellow handicap hunters took the biggest back in 2005. It grossed over 160!


----------



## Danny Leigh (Nov 2, 2010)

I am sure BBB probably has some better pictures of his buck. Nice buck!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 2, 2010)

*I will be up there on the Adult / Child hunt in early Dec.*

Hoping one like that walks out for my 14 year old .  Nice buck, tell us the story when you get time.


----------



## booger branch benelli (Nov 10, 2010)

The deer scored 151", my personal best.  I have lots of better pics but this one was sent to me; I havent uploaded my others to my computer yet.


----------



## yelper43 (Nov 10, 2010)

Congrats, That is a wallhanger for sure!


----------



## ryano (Nov 11, 2010)

booger branch benelli said:


> The deer scored 151", my personal best.  I have lots of better pics but this one was sent to me; I havent uploaded my others to my computer yet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 567623



congratulations!!!!!!!!!   you killed the second biggest buck ever to come off of that property . 

VERY NICE! 

their QDMA program is really working.


----------



## huntindawg (Nov 11, 2010)

ryano said:


> congratulations!!!!!!!!!   you killed the second biggest buck ever to come off of that property .
> 
> VERY NICE!
> 
> their QDMA program is really working.



I'm not trying to sound like a huge smart-butt or anything, but I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that if you high fence 9,000 acres anywhere in the state of GA, spray poop water on it, and only let about 75 people a year hunt it for 10 total days, it would be hard NOT to raise a few 150"+ deer. 

Now, killing them is something totally different, even though they're in a fence....although, I'm sure there are some people on here that will tell you hunting in a fence=easy hunting.

But I wouldn't really give too much credit to a QDMA system.


----------



## ryano (Nov 11, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> I'm not trying to sound like a huge smart-butt or anything, but I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that if you high fence 9,000 acres anywhere in the state of GA, spray poop water on it, and only let about 75 people a year hunt it for 10 total days, it would be hard NOT to raise a few 150"+ deer.
> 
> Now, killing them is something totally different, even though they're in a fence....although, I'm sure there are some people on here that will tell you hunting in a fence=easy hunting.
> 
> But I wouldn't really give too much credit to a QDMA system.



Dalton Utilities is not at all what I would call "high fenced".    There are gates on that property where the deer can get through and to the best of my knowledge the whole back side of the property by the river has no fence at all.    The fencing that IS there has nothing to do with keeping deer trapped in but everything to do with keeping poachers and trespassers out. Unfortunately that doesnt even work.

The reason I said QDMA is because they have a strict management program in place and everytime I have been there, there has been a rep from QDMA on site giving out free goodies.

Whether its "officially" QDMA or not I dont know but they have a pretty liberal doe policy and very strict antler restrictions and it seems to be working great.

But hey, i have only been hunting there every year for the last 10 years or so and know every employee that works that property but maybe you know something I dont?   Please do share.


----------



## JonathonJEB (Nov 11, 2010)

*.*

should have let it walk.


----------



## orangesmoke20 (Nov 11, 2010)

what piece of property did that one come from.congrats that is a  beauty


----------



## whitetailfreak (Nov 11, 2010)

orangesmoke20 said:


> what piece of property did that one come from.congrats that is a  beauty



dalton utilities land application site in murray co


----------



## huntindawg (Nov 12, 2010)

Ryan, I know/agree that the fence isn't there to keep deer in so much as it is to keep people out...but it does keep deer in no matter how you want to cut it. Being from Murray County, I know several people that have hunted Utilities over the years w/out being on the draw hunt, if you know what I mean.  Most of the gates that you're talking about have been replaced w/ fenced gates now and even so, I would be willing to bet that deer don't run down the fence line looking for a gate to hop across to get away from all that food and protection they have inside there.  

I'm not trying to take anything away from booger branch's deer or anyone that's killed a buck out there.  I've hunted there (legally) and know that it's not just shooting fish in a barrel when it comes to taking a nice buck.  But it tickles me to death that people who hunt there on the draw hunts would never go to Texas and hunt cause "they hunt in fences out there."

About the QDM they're practicing:  Let's just say the locals were doing a fine job of taking some monsters off there before the hunts ever started 10 or so years ago.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice buck and good shooting!


----------



## gumpster34 (Nov 12, 2010)

good job very nice deer fence or not i been hunting all my life and still have not even come close to that


----------



## booger branch benelli (Nov 12, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> Ryan, I know/agree that the fence isn't there to keep deer in so much as it is to keep people out...but it does keep deer in no matter how you want to cut it. Being from Murray County, I know several people that have hunted Utilities over the years w/out being on the draw hunt, if you know what I mean.  Most of the gates that you're talking about have been replaced w/ fenced gates now and even so, I would be willing to bet that deer don't run down the fence line looking for a gate to hop across to get away from all that food and protection they have inside there.
> 
> I'm not trying to take anything away from booger branch's deer or anyone that's killed a buck out there.  I've hunted there (legally) and know that it's not just shooting fish in a barrel when it comes to taking a nice buck.  But it tickles me to death that people who hunt there on the draw hunts would never go to Texas and hunt cause "they hunt in fences out there."
> 
> About the QDM they're practicing:  Let's just say the locals were doing a fine job of taking some monsters off there before the hunts ever started 10 or so years ago.




You are right to an extent.  The property that is bordered by the river is not fienced and i see deer going both ways on and off the property everyday.  With 9000 acers there are deer that never come close to a feince; but they are inside it.  Even with the poachers there are still lots of deer out there and they do get minimal pressure from the hunts.  I personally would not hunt a paid high feince area but this is a little different.  If you have 9000 acers of relatively unharassed deer for years you are right they will get old and there fore be bigger better deer.  Not trying to argue but it is a little different than a high feince operation, but its differnt than most national forest for sure( lots for deer and lots of old deer).  Some deer come and go but most stay inside the property.  At one time there were over 150 deer per square mile; now there is only about 40 to 45 deer per square mile; about the same as B.F. Grant.  There have been lots of employees that have hunted out there both days of their hunt without seeing a deer; or maybe one deer.  That place is not like it used to be, like the stories we have all heard.  Out of 57 hunters there were only 5 leagal bucks killed.  So its not really like you might think huntingdawg.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 13, 2010)

Dang at the browtines on that deer!!!


----------



## Dub (Nov 13, 2010)

Awesome buck.  You did well!!!!!!


----------



## mshipman (Nov 13, 2010)

that's a heck of a deer. Congrats


----------



## mshipman (Nov 13, 2010)

wow


----------



## huntindawg (Nov 15, 2010)

booger branch benelli said:


> You are right to an extent.  The property that is bordered by the river is not fienced and i see deer going both ways on and off the property everyday.



I take it you're an employee out there?  Had you or any of your co-workers seen this big boy before? 

As for the deer going both ways, I'm sure they do leave the property some, but like I said, I would bet a lot of money that 99% of the deer never step a foot off that 9,000 acres.



booger branch benelli said:


> With 9000 acers there are deer that never come close to a feince; but they are inside it.  Even with the poachers there are still lots of deer out there and they do get minimal pressure from the hunts.  I personally would not hunt a paid high feince area but this is a little different.



Most high fence operations have deer that never come close to a fence.  I guess it's a little different because it's free??



booger branch benelli said:


> If you have 9000 acers of relatively unharassed deer for years you are right they will get old and there fore be bigger better deer.


 
I would say that these deer receive a lot less pressure than most deer in a high fence.  Like I said there are only what, 4 hunts out there now? Most high fenced places get hunted every weekend out of the year, making those deer a lot more weary and "hunter-wise".




booger branch benelli said:


> Not trying to argue but it is a little different than a high feince operation, but its differnt than most national forest for sure( lots for deer and lots of old deer).  Some deer come and go but most stay inside the property.



The only difference I see is like I said, these deer actually receive LESS pressure than most high fenced "operations".  No, they don't pump high protein feed to them like at some places, but the poop water does just fine at producing plenty of nice vegetation.



booger branch benelli said:


> At one time there were over 150 deer per square mile; now there is only about 40 to 45 deer per square mile; about the same as B.F. Grant.



Again, most high-fenced places don't carry 150 deer per square mile.  The managers know that to grow big bucks, they have to keep the herd in check to provide the most food to the bucks that they can.  You don't want to have a huge feed bill just to be growing does.



booger branch benelli said:


> There have been lots of employees that have hunted out there both days of their hunt without seeing a deer; or maybe one deer.  That place is not like it used to be, like the stories we have all heard.  Out of 57 hunters there were only 5 leagal bucks killed.  So its not really like you might think huntingdawg.



As I said, I have participated on a hunt out there and I'm from Murray County, so I have a pretty good handle on "what's it like" out there.  The time I got to hunt, I wasn't in one of the better locations but still saw plenty of deer, just not the buck I was looking for.


----------



## wiggins7070 (Nov 15, 2010)

Great buck!!!!


----------



## booger branch benelli (Nov 15, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> I take it you're an employee out there?  Had you or any of your co-workers seen this big boy before?
> 
> As for the deer going both ways, I'm sure they do leave the property some, but like I said, I would bet a lot of money that 99% of the deer never step a foot off that 9,000 acres.
> 
> ...



You are very confused.  Pressure or no pressure its only about 2/3 fenced.  They do get more pressure because a high fence operation has a particular buck spotted and puts their client on that deer in one stand.  Lets say there is more than one hunter for your sake; how much pressure do you think that 3 people can put on 9000 acres in 5-7 days.....not much,considering they are hunting one or two stands. The difference is that du's whole property is getting trampled on by the hunters for three days.  Plus poachers.  This is stupid, i dont have to defend the fact that i shot a great buck in a partially fenced area.  A area that is not a high fence operation by no means.  

And du is not a management area, not a quota that you can get priority points for, and the areas are drawn at random.  so saying i killed a deer at du isn't giving away someones spot or directing someone to a specific area to hunt.  There is a big difference in du and cohutta.


Thanks to everyone else for there positive posts, i am very proud of that deer.

To the other.....stop hating.


----------



## booger branch benelli (Nov 15, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> Again, most high-fenced places don't carry 150 deer per square mile.  The managers know that to grow big bucks, they have to keep the herd in check to provide the most food to the bucks that they can.  You don't want to have a huge feed bill just to be growing does.
> 
> Whats your point??  There is no longer 150 deer psm, and no feed or feed bill.  sorry you didnt kill one when you hunted out there.Guess thats the real difference.
> 
> As I said, I have participated on a hunt out there and I'm from Murray County, so I have a pretty good handle on "what's it like" out there.  The time I got to hunt, I wasn't in one of the better locations but still saw plenty of deer, just not the buck I was looking for.




You participated in a hunt so you dont have a problem with it, and i dont; so why be a ****** because it didnt work out for you, the real message is revealed. As I said before the only difference in this hunt is i killed one and you didnt.  "not trying to be a smart butt" but why would you say anything negative about my deer and be participating in these "high fence" hunts.  Dont even reply back cause no one cares. TRUE COLOR REVEALED!!!!


----------



## CBASS (Nov 15, 2010)

Congrats on the deer he is a STUD!!!


----------



## BigChecker (Nov 15, 2010)

He sure is a stud! i think i am gonna  go build me a high fence


----------



## sharks (Nov 16, 2010)

*Dalton Utililties*

Taking my dad there this week-end for the disabled hunt this weekend hope he can see a buck like that


----------



## huntindawg (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry you took my posts the wrong way.  I congratulated you on the buck in my first post and then simply stated that the "QDM" that they're practicing out there isn't why they have big deer.  It's because it's a fenced property to keep people out (which does end up keeping deer in) and they spray poop water everywhere which produces a ton of food.  Then, Ryan and you both tried to somehow tell me that because it's a draw hunt and it's free, that it's nothing like hunting in a high fenced enclosure even after I said that just because it was fenced didn't mean it was easy hunting??  Sorry you took that the wrong way.


Congrats on a great buck again man.


----------



## decoyed (Nov 16, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> I'm not trying to sound like a huge smart-butt or anything, but I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that if you high fence 9,000 acres anywhere in the state of GA, spray poop water on it, and only let about 75 people a year hunt it for 10 total days, it would be hard NOT to raise a few 150"+ deer.
> 
> Now, killing them is something totally different, even though they're in a fence....although, I'm sure there are some people on here that will tell you hunting in a fence=easy hunting.
> 
> But I wouldn't really give too much credit to a QDMA system.


lol...same thing I was thinking.  Congrats on a pretty high fence buck. "rubbing it in though would be like "rubbing in " a limit of Skeeter Branch Mallards, in my opinion.  Nice job and I will let all hunters in on a little secret for the DU hunt, hunt near the gate openings and make sure you understand that the fence is only there to keep the tresspassers out.  Good luck, and good hunting!


----------



## jarhead 44 (Nov 16, 2010)

i dont care bout what all these other ppl say but that a nice deer. congarts man.


----------



## jrbrown (Nov 17, 2010)

hey booger branch, got picked this year for the last hunt at DU. any advice i know u cant pick were u want to hunt though. oh yeah very nice buck!!!!


----------



## yelper43 (Nov 18, 2010)

I was on the hunt also and I saw 16 deer total. I shot a nice doe and donated her to the local food bank. I hunted all day both days and this is not easy hunting like some of you are thinking. A deer will jump a 4 foot gate in a trot. Their are gates everywhere, I saw a nice one while scouting the first day but never met him again. My hunt went great lots of nice folks to help you out and the deer were plenty.


----------



## booger branch benelli (Nov 18, 2010)

decoyed said:


> lol...same thing I was thinking.  Congrats on a pretty high fence buck. "rubbing it in though would be like "rubbing in " a limit of Skeeter Branch Mallards, in my opinion.  Nice job and I will let all hunters in on a little secret for the DU hunt, hunt near the gate openings and make sure you understand that the fence is only there to keep the tresspassers out.  Good luck, and good hunting!



I was rubbing in that i got drawn,posted before i killed the deer; i just happened to get lucky with the big buck later.  I dont really understand what you mean but i can take a joke about the fence so thanks for the congrats i guess.


----------



## booger branch benelli (Nov 18, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> Sorry you took my posts the wrong way.  I congratulated you on the buck in my first post and then simply stated that the "QDM" that they're practicing out there isn't why they have big deer.  It's because it's a fenced property to keep people out (which does end up keeping deer in) and they spray poop water everywhere which produces a ton of food.  Then, Ryan and you both tried to somehow tell me that because it's a draw hunt and it's free, that it's nothing like hunting in a high fenced enclosure even after I said that just because it was fenced didn't mean it was easy hunting??  Sorry you took that the wrong way.
> 
> 
> Congrats on a great buck again man.





I didnt really care about the post about the fence, and i was confused because you did congratulate me; i didnt miss that. but then i replied with a simple expanation to clear you and ryans debate about the property, and i was agreing and saying that you were right to some extent on everything you were saying, and just trying to state some facts. then you picked the post apart and your post were just saying what i had already said and making them your arguement; maybe you should go back and read your multi quote post again but this time read my post alittle better, your kinda just saying the same thing over and not really makeing much sence.  Thanks for the congrats but it really looked bad like you were just on a rant with your multi quote post. Even though you are from murry co. dont think that you have a better "handle on things" than someone who works there and see those deer every day, jus sayin.
Sorry it was took the wrong way but it was easy to considering.


----------



## huntindawg (Nov 23, 2010)

Nah man, I was just trying to explain to you why a lot of locals (myself included) don't think too much of it when we here of a giant being killed down at the utilities (the fence, the no pressure, the food from the poop water, etc., etc.) as we do when a 120-140" buck is killed anywhere else in the county.  

I wasn't and ain't trying to take anything away from your deer.  As I stated, I've applied and been selected to hunt down there before so I know it ain't shooting fish in a barrel.  I am gonna go out on a limb and guess that you or some of your co-workers had seen this buck before though.  

Let me ask you this...if you went up to Cohutta next month and killed a 125" deer, which one would you be more proud of?


----------



## dgr416 (Nov 23, 2010)

*Dalton Utilities*

Thats an awesome buck no matter where it was killed.To get that kinda buck in Ga 20 years ago was just a dream.You gotta keep the people out to keep the big bucks in.Most public land these days is ruined by so much traffic ,campers ,hikers and horse riders that the deer dont stick around.Where and how do you apply for it ?And how many are picked each year for the hunts?


----------



## JonathonJEB (Nov 23, 2010)

*.*



dgr416 said:


> Thats an awesome buck no matter where it was killed.To get that kinda buck in Ga 20 years ago was just a dream.You gotta keep the people out to keep the big bucks in.Most public land these days is ruined by so much traffic ,campers ,hikers and horse riders that the deer dont stick around.Where and how do you apply for it ?And how many are picked each year for the hunts?



its a long drive from alaska. LOL


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 6, 2010)

*DU success*

My son got a big doe up there this weekend on the Child hunt.  We saw 8 deer total from our stand, 1 nice buck that was borderline and 7 does.  He could have taken several more does, but was hoping to see a big buck.  There were some really nice bucks taken by the kids this weekend.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 6, 2010)

BD, congrats to your son on the doe. We couldn't buy a doe. We didn't see anything Friday evening, but we did see a nice buck driving in Sat morning in our area so we changed where we were planning on hunting. Ended up having a buck trail us using Tinks, but he saw me try to peek over the blind 20 yards away.  He came up behind us and I thought he was further away. Earlier, right at daybreak we had 3 deer go by in a valley 100 yards away, but I can only guess that they were does. About an hour later the 8pt below came by and I got him to come closer with "the can". He let out several grunts on his way toward us. Josh dropped his best buck to date in his tracks. OS spread just over 15" and longest beam at 19 1/2". 

Saw a NICE heavy massed buck brought in yesterday in all the wind.


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 6, 2010)

Congrats to your sons, Danny and BD...


----------



## BIGABOW (Dec 6, 2010)

9000 acres converts to just over 14 square miles, while I am not fond of a "canned hunt" or of high fence hunts. 14 square miles fenced makes a BIG diffence IMO. I would not have any problems hunting in a 14 square mile fenced area and feel completely ethical about it.

Great Job on a fantastic Buck!!!!!


----------



## booger branch benelli (Dec 6, 2010)

BIGABOW said:


> 9000 acres converts to just over 14 square miles, while I am not fond of a "canned hunt" or of high fence hunts. 14 square miles fenced makes a BIG diffence IMO. I would not have any problems hunting in a 14 square mile fenced area and feel completely ethical about it.
> 
> Great Job on a fantastic Buck!!!!!



This has laready been brought up and died. It sonly about 1/4 feinced and there are just certain sections of feince with lots of ends to walk around. Diddnt really know this in the first arguement that was started on here.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 9, 2010)

Congrats on a great buck, bbb!!!


----------



## bsun (Dec 15, 2010)

That is an awesome buck! Maybe I missed it, but how old was the deer?


----------



## yelper43 (Dec 16, 2010)

It was as old as it was gonna get! LOL Seriously it is a nice one.


----------



## fairplayboy (Dec 20, 2010)

Man, talk about opening up a can of worms! Who cares if the land is partially fence, spray with poop water, a draw hunt. Great buck man!  Congrats! I am a little jealous, but sure can admire such a beautiful buck.


----------



## FMC (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## 7mmstw (Dec 22, 2010)

Funny how a deer makes some people complete babies. Fence no fence, gate no gate who cares. I bet alot of people put food plots out and feeders before season right. So th way I see it if you plant food plots or hang feeders on your property then whats the difference. NOTHING! This man killed a deer we all dream of. I know I do, probally will never kill a deer like this but even if it was a slick headed doe I bet he would be just as happy but the horns are a bonus.


----------



## Scotsman (Dec 25, 2010)

Congrats on some fine bucks!


----------



## Mac (Feb 24, 2011)

Congrats to all you took deer,

I have applied 3 or 4 times and have never been drawn,  I sure would like to know how that guy has went 10 years in a row ??? 
LOL


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Feb 24, 2011)

How do you get picked to hunt there I would love to apply


----------



## mtstephens18 (Mar 6, 2011)

nice un.


----------



## RustyJeep (Mar 8, 2011)

I wish they would let us put more than 1 name on the postcard application.  From the looks of those bruisers....you will need a helper to help drag one out.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Mar 8, 2011)

RustyJeep said:


> I wish they would let us put more than 1 name on the postcard application.  From the looks of those bruisers....you will need a helper to help drag one out.



I agree! Especially since they don't allow you to field dress the deer in the woods!


----------



## stanmark66 (Jul 15, 2011)

you cant fence off the river and most of it is bordered by the conasauga. ive got a farm across from some of there land so i know they have free range


----------

